# non-Maltodextrin based energy drink



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm looking for an energy drink for 3-6hr rides that contains no maltodextrin. I do not get on well with maltodextrin based products, even kettle corn/kettle chips.

I see that Tailwind's Endurance fuel is dextrose based. Inifinit's main products contain maltodextrin, but they said a custom blend could be made substituting dextrose.

I typically use Powdered gatorade, also dextrose, for short rides, but it is too sweet and not enough calories for longer events.

This DIY drink came up in some googling:
-8 TBSP of glucose (dextrose) powder (bulk food store)
-3 TBSP of fructose powder (bulk food store). This gives the 2:1 ratio, in all the new commercial products.
-1/4tsp salt.
-Pinch of No-Salt (potassium).
-1" of juice in a large waterbottle (just for flavor)
-Fill the rest with water.

Anyway, any suggestions appreciated


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

ashwinearl said:


> I'm looking for an energy drink for 3-6hr rides that contains no maltodextrin. I do not get on well with maltodextrin based products, even kettle corn/kettle chips.
> 
> I see that Tailwind's Endurance fuel is dextrose based. Inifinit's main products contain maltodextrin, but they said a custom blend could be made substituting dextrose.
> 
> ...


I've also had problems with maltodextrin. I use Skratch labs. Light flavor and really easy to drink. Not enough calories so I supplement with Skratch or honey stinger chews and gels. This combo has worked well for me on very long rides. I tried Tailwind last summer but didn't love the taste and it was too salty for me. I know lots of people love Tailwind so I may try again this summer.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I use fruit juice diluted to my preferred calorie content, usually 100 cal/24oz. I'll add a bit less than 1/8 level tsp of table salt to take care of the electrolytes. Sodium is the only electrolyte significantly lost via sweat so the only one that might need as supplementation during a ride. I believe the purported benefits of commercial mixes are way overstated.


----------



## SJDude (Oct 29, 2009)

Im off gels at the moment in favour of GCN bars.






But if you're ok with a diy option, you can make a great Maltodextrin free gel using brown rice syrup instead. I did it because maltodextrine isn't necessarily gluten free and being celiac I had to be sure.

brown rice syrup, agave nectar, sea salt, bcaa's, and water, make a great gel.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ good plan. Brown rice syrup is essentially all glucose. Agave nectar is essentially 100% fructose. Nothing wrong with that, but use in appropriate moderation. Your basic table sugar, sucrose, is 50/50 glucose fructose.


----------



## richard1hammond (Sep 18, 2019)

I also can’t handle the poly sugars as they’re basically laxatives! Which isn’t wise out in the woods! Lol 

I just drink water out on my ride, I have a pre and post ride EEA drink and protein shake to stop muscle brakedown. Then for fuel carb load with oats before heading out and on the trails small calorie packed foods. Namely Dates, nuts and some candy/gummies. Having a mix of sugar with fats is excellent to have a steady release of fuel without a sugar high and crash. 

Don’t go too crazy with dates or you’ll be getting the same results as the poly sugars. I try to have no more than 5/6 whole dates without adverse effects 

This is my wisdom of nutrition research from bodybuilding and consulting with my naturopath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## careyj1 (May 12, 2017)

Using Skratch labs and like it over a lot of other stuff I have tried over the last few years.


----------

